# Patrick Swayze- Erstmals spricht seine Mutter über seinen Tod



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2011)

*Patrick Swayze - Erstmals spricht seine Mutter über seinen Tod​*

Am 14. September 2009 verlor Patrick Swayze den Kampf gegen den Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs. Jetzt, zwei Jahre später, spricht seine Mutter Patsy erstmals über den Verlust ihres geliebten Sohnes. 



​
Er wollte nie Mitleid, war ein Kämpfer, der bis zuletzt hoffte, die Krankheit besiegen zu können. Aber seine Hoffnung sollte sich leider nicht erfüllen. Am 14. September 2009 – 22 Monate, nachdem er mit der Diagnose Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs konfrontiert worden war – starb Patrick Swayze im Alter von 57 Jahren an den Folgen. Doch in seinen Filmen wird er ewig weiterleben, allen voran in dem Klassiker „Dirty Dancing“, mit dem Patrick Swayze sich in die Herzen von Millionen von Fans getanzt hat.

Jetzt, gut zwei Jahre nach seinem Tod, spricht seine Mutter Patsy erstmals über den Verlust ihres geliebten Sohnes. Von ihr hatte er sein Tanztalent geerbt, die 84-Jährige ist eine berühmte Hollywood-Choreografin. Doch Patrick noch einmal als Johnny Castle in seinen berühmtesten Film das Tanzbein schwingen zu sehen, dazu fehlt Patsy Swayze bis heute die Kraft. „Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jemals in der Lage sein werde, seine Filme noch einmal anzuschauen – es schmerzt einfach zu sehr“, beschreibt sie der britischen Zeitung „The Mirror“ ihre Gefühle: „Es ist immer noch schwer, über sein Ableben zu sprechen, er war so tapfer.“

Die Krebsdiagnose war für die Familie ein Schock, wie Patsy berichtet. „Patrick war immer gesund. Er hatte nie eine ernste Krankheit oder ähnliches. Wir waren alle am Boden zerstört“, erinnert sich Patsy Swayze. Patrick habe sich von der Krankheit nicht unterkriegen lassen wollen: „Er war davon überzeugt, dass er es überstehen würde, und hat nie die Hoffnung aufgegeben.“ Wie schlecht es ihm im Verlauf seiner Erkrankung wirklich ging, das wollte sich Patrick Swayze nicht anmerken lassen. „Er wollte kein Mitleid, er hat einfach weitergemacht. Selbst als er so krank war, dass er kaum gehen konnte, hat man das nicht gemerkt“, schildert die Mutter seine Einstellung. „Er wollte niemanden zur Last fallen.“

In seinen letzten Monaten war Patsy für ihren Sohn da. Sie reiste zu ihm, um dem Todkranken in seinem Anwesen in der Nähe des San Fernando Valley beizustehen. „Ich saß bei ihm, als er krank war, zu Hause und anschließend im Krankenhaus. Ich wusste einfach, dass er die ganze Zeit meine Hand halten wollte“, erinnert sich die Mutter. „Ich habe mit ihm geredet. Es ist für mich sehr schwer, darüber zu sprechen, weil all die schmerzhaften Erfahrungen wieder zurückkommen.“

Die Erinnerungen an Patricks letzte Tage verbindet Patsy Swayze mit ihrer Schwiegertochter Lisa Niemi (54), die seit 1975 mit ihm verheiratet war. „Sie war die Liebe seines Lebens, sie waren für einander gemacht“, sagt Patsy und fügt hinzu: „Sie haben sich sehr geliebt. Sie war eine großartige Schwiegertochter und ist es immer noch.“

Gruss vom Gollum


----------

